# Calling All Boarders - Recomendations Needed- Best All Mountian Snowboard



## HD333 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking for some advise before I start my end of season hunt for a new board.

Anyone have any suggestions for an all mountian board? 

Looking for something to take me from Glades to Groomers, no park stuff.

Currently I ride a Rossi One size 161 it has been great but it has taken a beating and will be retired this season.

I think the 160 range is a good fit as I am 6 feet 210.

Aslo what are peoples thoughts on simply carrying my existing bindings over onto a new board?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

fyi, demo day @ Okemo tomorrow and i noticed a couple of snowboard manufacturers on the list.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Looking for some advise before I start my end of season hunt for a new board.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for an all mountian board?
> 
> ...



I have had 3 Salomon boards and loved them all.  They excel at speed.  Scary fast carvers. Maybe a little stiff for bumps, but light enough to make it work.  I also ride a Never Summer Premiere.  More of a tank than the Salomons.  Slower to turn but great in pow.  My favorite board of all time is an Inca.  Although you're hard pressed to find one.  The dual camber is amazing in all conditions.  I still often ride mine even though it's 7 years old. I haven't ridden any of the newer, rockered or early-rise boards but have heard good things and they sound similar to what I like about the Inca.  Maybe try to demo one? 

To each his own, but 160 sounds slightly small for you size.  At 5'11" 175 I ride 163-165 and usually wish for bigger.  My wife is much smaller (5'9, weight confidential for my safety) and rides a 161 and 163.

If you like your bindings keep using them.  Unless you plan to keep the old board as a rock board or loaner, in which case it'd be nice to have it set up.

Good luck.

Check out evo outlet, always some good deals, sometimes absurdly good (60%+ off)


----------



## planb420 (Mar 4, 2011)

My favorite all mountain ride is a 2009 Burton X8....It has ridden all conditions and quite well from the park to pow! It has a snappy flex and is a little on the stiffer side which makes quick sharp carves real easy. It is a bit sluggish in the glades but I am comparing that to my 152 Roadsoda which is a feather underfoot comapred to the X8 at a 155 and a beefier overbuild. The base is also the WFO Sintered base which is super fast if you keep up on the wax, on the plus side it seems to hold LOTS of wax. Its a rock solid board that has taken my yearly abuse and held up well. I know its a discontinued model but I still see them in some shops brand new on sick discounts just waiting for someone to scoop them up. The other plus is that it has the ICS binding set-up which recently came out with the M6 adaptor kit that allows you to run more than just the burton EST bindings on the decks, so if you wanted to keep your old binders no prob...and you also have the option of stepping up to the EST set-ups as well (WHICH I LOVE). I hope that you find something stellar, I myself am looking for some shops that still have the Nug in stock so I can snap it up on a good deal.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 5, 2011)

for riding the NE conditions, i'd say try BTX boards. it does help and good for tight glades. if you don't like them, i'd say try ride dh and machete. they are great. here are some more horoscope, stairmaster, youngblood. pick a demo day


----------



## KD7000 (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought a Lib Tech this season, and I absolutely love it.  It's hard to tell if the magne-traction edges actually do anything better than regular edges, but it sure carves nicely.

I *love* the feel of the combo rocker/ camber profile.  If you haven't tried one, it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 6, 2011)

Tell us more about your favorite runs on the mountain, or what you are starting to like more --  do you like flying down groomers, or playing on the sides? Giant S turns at speed? or smaller radius turns--  Tight/steep glades? spread out mellow ones--

Although, once I got my new board, it changed what I liked to do!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 7, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> Tell us more about your favorite runs on the mountain, or what you are starting to like more --  do you like flying down groomers, or playing on the sides? Giant S turns at speed? or smaller radius turns--  Tight/steep glades? spread out mellow ones--
> 
> Although, once I got my new board, it changed what I liked to do!



That's the problem, I like it all.  I am not a speed junkie but carving  nice turns when the conditions dictate it is nice. My preffered trails would be natural trails and or glades not groomers.   

That said I guess I would want a board to excel in the galdes and get by on the groomers.

Thanks fo rthe feedback so far!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone ride a Burton Supermodel?


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2011)

Because I am sure you all care.

My Burton Supermodel arrived yeserday, went with a 164.  But I need a kit (which Burton is mailing out today at no cost) to make my old binders fit due to their channel system which I  overlooked during the buying process. 
Looks like it may not see snow until next season:angry:.  I don't really want to pull out a new board in April and risk trashing it with potential thin cover.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 24, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Because I am sure you all care.
> 
> My Burton Supermodel arrived yeserday, went with a 164.  But I need a kit (which Burton is mailing out today at no cost) to make my old binders fit due to their channel system which I  overlooked during the buying process.
> Looks like it may not see snow until next season:angry:.  I don't really want to pull out a new board in April and risk trashing it with potential thin cover.



I was gonna mention the channel... its the reason why I don't really consider Burton boards too much... I don't like being vendor locked(edit: M6 Kit)...

I'm surprised nobody took the riding a supermodel anywhere... I thought that was a surefire thread starter....

I just got my new one, although thinking I should go back to a 164/165 - I opted for a 161.5 (Lib Tech - T-rice), rode it last weekend at Sugarbush... fun board.  You should try to get up to north north country, otherwise the summer is going to kill you and you'll be riding it on rocks in the fall.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> I was gonna mention the channel... its the reason why I don't really consider Burton boards too much... I don't like being vendor locked...
> 
> I'm surprised nobody took the riding a supermodel anywhere... I thought that was a surefire thread starter....
> 
> I just got my new one, although thinking I should go back to a 164/165 - I opted for a 161.5 (Lib Tech - T-rice), rode it last weekend at Sugarbush... fun board.  You should try to get up to north north country, otherwise the summer is going to kill you and you'll be riding it on rocks in the fall.



No kidding "riding a supermodel" should have gotten at least a few comments....at least now I can say I have a supermodel in my bedroom...

I have day trip planned 4/1 and then a Kton trip planned 4/9 so I may be able to break it out if conditions are OK.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2011)

Frigg'n Burton!  First the 3D, now the channel.  They should come out with a Burton Mac....incompatible with everything else.  But, like Apple, Burton makes some of the best stuff.  So it's hard to turn your back on it.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 24, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> I was gonna mention the channel... its the reason why I don't really consider Burton boards too much... I don't like being vendor locked...



Its a good thing you don't like being :flame:"Vendor Locked" because if you really understood how the channel system works you would realize that your NOT LOCKED in to using only Burton bindings....THAT'S WHY THEY CREATED THE M6 KIT.

:uzi:I am so sick of people that clearly have not done their research on the Channel System and then try to put Burton on blast with their TOTAL lack of knowledge.:evil:

The Channel system paired with the FREE M6 kit can be mounted with "ANY" company's bindings...K2, UNION, RIDE, ect....  There are plenty of other reason to hate the channel I guess...but "Vendor Lock" is DEFIANTLY NOT one of them!:angry:

If your trying to help someone then by all means please do, just make sure that your knowledgeable about the product/service your trying to push as someone could miss out on something that they would really like because of your misinformation.:flame:

Quotes like this are prime examples of why people should take thread info with a grain of salt and then go out and do some research on their own just to be sure.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 24, 2011)

Props on the SUPERMODEL pick up though, you will love it!  
If you have a hard time getting the M6 let me know I have an extra I could send you if it will help save the end of your season!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2011)

planb420 said:


> The Channel system paired with the FREE M6 kit can be mounted with "ANY" company's bindings...K2, UNION, RIDE, ect....



This is true....sort of.  It was the same with the 3D.  It's not just about the screw positions, it's also about disk size and teeth pattern. You need to find the right disk to fit your brand of binding to convert to the Channel.  Which may or may not be easy.  If you look for advice from Burton on this they say "Check with your binding manufacturer for a compatible M6 disk and screws."  So you may be in a position where you are getting your new Burton board, then still having to call Salomon (or whoever) to find the right disks.

Again, it's like a Mac/PC.  You can usually make it work, but it's not always simple.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Props on the SUPERMODEL pick up though, you will love it!
> If you have a hard time getting the M6 let me know I have an extra I could send you if it will help save the end of your season!



Thanks for the offer.  I called Burton this AM and they are shipping the kit out.  I tried to mickey mouse  the old binders with the hardware that came with the board and the existing disks but after a few beers and multiple attempts I couldn't get them snug to the board so I gave up.

Worse case I will pick a kit up on the way to the MT next week if it doesn't arrive in time.  I am OK  either skiing or riding the old girl this weekend, but how can I not pop the supermodels cherry this season.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 24, 2011)

True Cannon, I just hate it when people just start throwing around accusations w/o explaining them...The Channel has been great for me and ALL my other friends that have it. You just cant use the term "Vendor Locked" because its just not true, it dose match up well with MANY other binding companies and with a little effort the rest. I guess its a personal question of "How bad do I wanna ride this sick Burton deck? Is it worth it to buy new Burton binders or try and fit the ones I have?"  I would suggest finding a Demo day to try a full EST set-up and then make a decision if new binders might be the way to go. I was sketch at first on the full EST set but I'm glad I ventured out on that branch!! I love the board feel you get w/o all that rigid plastic under your feet, it really increases board feel especially in the park while jibbing, I also like the canted beds along with the dials built in to give you accurate stance readings (No more guessing), and the 2 bolt connection outside the sole of the binders is great for on the fly adjustments...maybe you wanna ride park for a few hours (so you setup for that) then you get a freak pow dump or just decide to rip glades or groomers all day, then all you gotta do is grab the bullet tool lean down and loosen the 2 bolts move your feet to whatever stance you need then crank them back down and ride off, all w/o having to unstrap and dig ice out of the 4 bolts under each foot!

Those are just a few of the pluses I have ran into, one negative is that my right binder twisted on me (about 8-10 degrees) while launching a kicker in the park...I am sure this was due to operator error as I re-tightened the bolts and NEVER had the same issue the rest of the season. I have done some reading after that incident and realized that was a common problem with the channel system because people were afraid of OVER tightening the bolts, the response to the problem was that you can't really over tighten them, then they answered back this season with the beefier channel and the new M6 kit which has smaller teeth like structures that help the bolts grip the channel tighter....since that update I have had 0 problems.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 24, 2011)

My bad, I didn't know about the M6 -- thanks for bringing it to my attention.  
I didn't influence his decision based on mis-information at least...

That being said, I never adjust my stance width, and the channel doesn't do it from me.. but thats just my opinion...  vendor lock was false, but in my opinion it is a marketing ploy to get you to get Burton on Burton.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 24, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> My bad, I didn't know about the M6 -- thanks for bringing it to my attention.
> I didn't influence his decision based on mis-information at least...
> 
> That being said, I never adjust my stance width, and the channel doesn't do it from me.. but thats just my opinion...  vendor lock was false, but in my opinion it is a marketing ploy to get you to get Burton on Burton.



That's fine that you did not know, all I ask is that when you make a suggestion that is based purely on opinion that you make that known rather than just putting it out there making it look as if it were a fact...:dunce:

As far as the stance changes your not alone I also was a single stance rider until this came about. I mean who really wanted to go through all that work to switch a stance, so we all got used to one and just kept it that way. Once I got my EST set-up I began to experiment and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. Maybe give it a try on a demo day to see if you might like it too...I'm not changing my stance all day, just when I feel its appropriate (came in handy on some of these rare POW DAYS in CT this year)


----------

